# 2016 out....



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

With a wet bang! I was reaching under my kitchen sink for some cleaner and felt a drop of water. It took me,a couple of seconds to register "oh that's not good!" I looked a saw a drain pipe loose and called Jim. He came and looked while I was emptying the stuff out. The whole floor was soaked. It evidently had been leaking a while because there was a moldy mess. Jim and I spent the rest of the evening pulling out the particle board down to the sub floor and. He tried to put the pipe together when he discovered that the drain pipe at the sink was stripped out too. We can't afford a plumber esp on a holiday weekend. We're going to wait until tomorrow or even Tuesday and bite the bullet for someone who knows how to fix it.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear that Patty. About 5 years ago I had to call a plumber to unclog the kitchen sink drain pipe running out to the septic tank...late Christmas Eve $$$. Then the well collapsed while I was watching a football game. I had to have a new well dug, this time with 4" casing $$$$. 
Good luck.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Thx Dawg! It'll all come out in the wash!!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I did use bleach to get the mold killed out. I have a heater fan going to finish drying so I can put the Kilz over the stains.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Glad you got the mold. It can cause bad health problems as you know. It's really bad around here especially if we have a rainy season. No rainy season in 2016, almost drought conditions.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I love my PVC drains. Even if the hubs isn't around I can fix them myself if anything goes wrong. 

I know what a mess a long term leak can cause. We just had a place on our roof repaired, now that cost a few cents. Turns out the idiot that replaced the roof did an amatuer job on the valley that had the rot. Which concerns me since there are several other valleys on this house.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

We just almost 4K out for part of our roof to be replaced for the same reason. They used framing nails instead off roofing nails. We'll eventually have the rest of it replaced. A little here and a little there. The threads are stripped out of the drain is why we are going to have to call a plumber.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I swear, unless you're standing on top of some of these people they'll do just about anything they can to save money. 

Are you talking about the threads from right under the sink? And do you have metal or PVC?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Yes, the pipe to it is PVC and the drain is metal.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

This is United Built home, kind of like a Jim Walker. They cut a lot of corners for sure!
My brother gave Jim some suggestions to try tomorrow. Our dad was a carpenter/contractor. My brothers all know how to do a lot.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

nanny, once you develop a relationship with big box parking, you can pvc everything and never have to worry about costs. if you have plumbing tape and a plumber's wrench, it's not hard either. I think I've replaced everything in my life at least once.

ROOFS. ALL YOUR STORIES SOUND SO FAMILIAR. we had a reroof in ny due to a leaky ugly valley, and 6k later it was still ugly. the space around the chimney still leaked (as it did for probably 40 years). then we moved. oh well. 

we can do plumbing here, except for ALL the plumbing buried in the cement slab.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If it's the tail piece right under the sink those can be unscrewed from the sink and a new one installed. Warning though, if it's been there for a while it could be hard to break loose. 

Karen mentioning big box stores or even the local hardware is a great idea, take a pic. Those people will know what to sell you and can say "this is how you do this."


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Karen, the chimney leaked here too. The same idiot that did the valley wrong took the chimney out which is why I took the fireplace out.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

When we had a wood stove some years ago, we dealt with leaks, too. With allergies to the wood smoke and such, we sold it and got a gas log stove. I enjoy it, but I loved the wood burning best. When we put the current roof on, the contractor repaired the ceiling defect , too. 
We're not completely dry in the corners under the sink yet, so I guess I'll leave the heater fan going until tomorrow before getting things put back together.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I hate plumbing. One thing always leads to another. That's why we get a plumber, to us it's worth it. I dont mess with electrical problems neither, dont know what I'm doing lol.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Pretty much our thoughts, too, Dawg. We just are trying to do all we can. Will most likely calla plumber today. Absolutely, no messing with electric here. I almost killed myself many years ago. I was making a cake using a small portable mixer when the plug came off and fell into the the mixture. Without even thinking, I licked it. My hair stood up for a week.!!!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

WhooHoo! Got the drain off, on to Lowe's for a new one. Maybe we got this!!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

We just repaired our kitchen sink for a long term leak.We had to pull the wood out and dry and de-mold everything under there.We bought a sheet of plywood but I'm still waiting for Dale to replace the bottom.It's been a month...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

CQ, the trick I used when something was a step or two beyond my capabilities was to get out the tools and materials, set myself up to begin the process. It always got him to finish what was waiting on him. 

I forget that I had to learn a lot of this kind of thing because I was on my own most of my adult life and couldn't afford to hire people like plumbers so I sort of assume that others know these things too. Even thinking back many, many years I was doing plumbing and electrical repairs for my mother when I was just a teenager. 

Now I've got someone who can build a house from the ground up and have learned a great deal more.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Hopefully we have the repair. I hear water running!
CQ, he already has the bottom cut. We're just waiting for all to dry out. I bleached the mold and put Kilz on the dry areas. We're almost done. Hopefully!! No plumber right now....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Excellent news! Was it as bad as you feared? 

What I dread about it now is all the bending, twisting and crawling around on the floor to fix those under sink issues.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Yes, it was bad. I usually keep a check out for leaks because we've had them in the past, but this one got away from me. He has it fixed, for good hopefully. We both have trouble getting up and down and under things. Jim has metal in his back and he's heavy. I'm just stiff...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Robin, I hear ya. way back when I had a house, divorced, and no money, and darn you sure learn things quick that way. 

patty, glad things are looking up with no plumber.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Jim got a little guidance from my brother and YouTube and got the leak repaired. After a couple of days with a heater and fan going to dry everything out, he's got the bottom of the cabinet replaced and I have everything put back together, yay!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have been watching ytube for a lot of stuff. It's amazing.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

You can find a lot of chicken related ideas, too. Coops, nests, etc.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

My washer quit . We ordered a new one and the delivery was to be friday. They never showed up. I called home depot and they called the delivery folks and they can't find my washer.... so home depot gave us a new washer better model and we picked it up saturday.


----------

